# Trivia Question



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 13, 2006)

What American Novel surpassed Harriet Beecher Stowe's _Uncle Tom's Cabin_ as the best-selling American novel retaining this distinction until the 1936 publication of Margaret Mitchell's _Gone With the Wind_?

No peeking - I mean Google-ing...


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 13, 2006)

Little Women


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 13, 2006)

No, try again


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 13, 2006)

What year did said book arrive...

(Yes, I am a bibliophile...loving this, but now it's killing me!)


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 13, 2006)

I'll give another question as a hint if it proves too difficult to answer without looking it up.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> What year did said book arrive...
> 
> (Yes, I am a bibliophile...loving this, but now it's killing me!)





It is only 9:00 in the morning for us Easterners.

The west coast is probably still asleep, one of them might know.

If it is killing you that much, you can google it, just don't tell the answer.


----------



## Saiph (Jan 13, 2006)

Is it by a woman or man ?

My guesses are either "Riders of the Purple Sage" by Zane Grey or "The Age of Innocence" by Edith Wharton.


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Jan 13, 2006)

The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 13, 2006)

I was going to say Roughing It


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 13, 2006)

How about Peace and Prosperity? (I actually have a first edition from 1875 of this...unfortunately the kids decided to tear 5 pages out of the front a week ago...it was in perfect condition for it's age!!!  )

[Edited on 1-13-2006 by LadyFlynt]


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 13, 2006)

Shall I give the next hint?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 13, 2006)

Yesssssss


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 13, 2006)

*HINT #1*

Perhaps this will invite the movie buffs who may not be book worms.

It was also made into a movie and was the first film to win a total of 11 Academy Awards and was the only film to do so until the 1997 film Titanic and then the 2003 film The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King.









[Edited on 1-13-2006 by ChristopherPaul]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 13, 2006)

I give


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 13, 2006)

that just confused me more...would've been easier if you had given me the year of the book..


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 13, 2006)

I peeked 

I have it, just haven't read it yet.

[Edited on 1-13-2006 by LadyFlynt]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> Left Behind Series.



Gag, Gag, eew, gag, spew....cough, cough...


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> that just confused me more...would've been easier if you had given me the year of the book..



Well it was between 1852 (Uncle Tom...) and 1936 (Gone with the Wind). 

You would think it would be more well known considering it's accolades.


----------



## Saiph (Jan 13, 2006)

Tarzan ?


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> *HINT #1*
> 
> Perhaps this will invite the movie buffs who may not be book worms.
> ...



I had to look it up. Never would have guessed it. It's hard to imagine that book was ever so popular. You'd think it would be required reading in more American literature classes, but then again, just because something is popular doesn't mean it's necessarily good.

[Edited on 1-13-2006 by Plimoth Thom]


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 13, 2006)

Well it appears no one is going to get it without looking it up.

*HINT #2*

Lew Wallace

Charlton Heston


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 13, 2006)

*ANSWER*



































_Ben-Hur: A Tale of the Christ_ by General Lew Wallace

He was the Union's youngest Civil War general and later a judge of Lincoln's accused assassins, his statue stands in the U.S. Capitol's Statuary Hall, representing Indiana.

You can read the book online


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 13, 2006)

LOL...I came up with Ivanhoe

Yes, I used to be blonde...


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 5, 2007)

Has anyone here read this book?

I am interested in your thoughts. 

I found it for nearly free at a book sale a couple months back and began reading it this week. It is not what I expected - at least the beginning part about the Magi.


----------

